# girls



## spiffybeth (Sep 11, 2008)

candid street shot at NC State.

c/c please!


----------



## JohnMF (Sep 11, 2008)

nice composition

is this a stealth advertisement for thewolfweb though?


----------



## Harmony (Sep 14, 2008)

I couldn't help it... I looked the website up. It's not naughty... it looks like... a school forum?

As for the photo: have you tried other tints other than blue? Reddish or brown, maybe?


----------



## ChrisOquist (Sep 14, 2008)

I like it, very natural (not surprising, since it's a candid, but you captured the right moment) body language in the subjects. I would probably up the contrast a little bit and do some ever-so-slight spot-sharpening of the girls. Pleasing shot, though.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Sep 15, 2008)

I would change the blue tint to  another tint like Sepia, but if you like the blue, thats whats important.


----------



## Battou (Sep 15, 2008)

C677T said:


> I would change the blue tint to  another tint like Sepia, but if you like the blue, thats whats important.



I agree with that completely.


----------



## spiffybeth (Sep 15, 2008)

JohnMF said:


> nice composition
> 
> is this a stealth advertisement for thewolfweb though?


haha, thanks!
thewolfweb was just something that happened to be in the picture and was not intentional.



Harmony said:


> I couldn't help it... I looked the website up. It's not naughty... it looks like... a school forum?
> 
> As for the photo: have you tried other tints other than blue? Reddish or brown, maybe?


ill give other tints a go. when i first edited this, i didnt realize id made it so blue, but then i rather liked the blue so i posted it. i have another go at it later on. thanks!



ChrisOquist said:


> I like it, very natural (not surprising, since it's a candid, but you captured the right moment) body language in the subjects. I would probably up the contrast a little bit and do some ever-so-slight spot-sharpening of the girls. Pleasing shot, though.


thanks for the kind words and feedback!



C677T said:


> I would change the blue tint to  another tint like Sepia, but if you like the blue, thats whats important.


yep, ill give it a go. thanks!



Battou said:


> I agree with that completely.


:thumbup:


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 15, 2008)

for the love of god, keep it as it is!!


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Sep 15, 2008)

The blu dosen't look terrible though, maybe the mid tones just need adjusted a little

hmm that blond girl on the right has nice hair:lmao:


----------



## spiffybeth (Sep 17, 2008)

how's this? better? worse?


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 17, 2008)

its nice but blue is better


----------



## joecoulsonphotography (Sep 17, 2008)

That is much more pleasing to my eyes. Blue one is too harsh for the scene IMHO.


----------



## Harmony (Sep 17, 2008)

Oooo! Oooo! Better! I like it a lot...


----------



## kundalini (Sep 17, 2008)

+1 for the blue.  

Gives a sense of the cold, harsh reality of life and nothing warm is coming out of that conversation with 4 girls.  

































#4 is out of frame, dummy.


----------

